# Yucky buck in rut pic



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Hyde before rut. Not a bad looking guy I think.










Ok now here he is now in full breeding rut. Nasty looking guy but the ladies dont seem to mind.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They sure do know how to turn on the charm don't they???  They can be so nasty and then they rub on you. YUCK!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

This guy is the worst I have personally seen. He is litterally dripping and has dried urine caked on his face. I hate it when the girls go and rub under his beard. They must like it but I sure don't.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I've had some extremes too. Some who don't get nasty at all, some in the middle and some who just drip with nastiness. Poor girls wind up smelling like the boys when they're bred. Ewwwwww


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a pure white buck that when in rutt was just aweful!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he's handome!! I think I'm the only one here who doesn't mind a sticky stinky buck in rut


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My vet loves the smell of a buck in rutt - I actually kind of like it also - it is the "farm smell".

When she was coming out to the house in Sept - I warned her to bring a change of clothes for the way home, and she laughed, that she loved the smell!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't mind it when I am outside. I just don't like when the smell follows me inside lol.


----------

